# An arena full of no touch knockouts!  Let the bodies hit the FLOOR!



## Carol (Feb 25, 2007)

Why am I spending all this time studying martial arts?  I could have gone in to televangelism and had REAL takedown power!

Or...not...

[yt]Ok4Hv0LQiIA[/yt]


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 25, 2007)

Ahh...  Never underestimate the powers of Benny Hinn...


----------



## Carol (Feb 25, 2007)

tkdgirl said:


> Ahh... Never underestimate the powers of Benny Hinn...


 
Indeed!  And never underestimate the powers of stupid people in large groups!


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 25, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Indeed! And never underestimate the powers of stupid people in large groups!


 

Amen to that!  Some of those gestures actually looked like he was striking someone.


----------



## dubljay (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey there... just thought I'd sare this...

http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46459


----------



## tellner (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm more impressed by the power of Benny Hill 

There's a throw we call "The Televangelist". You push the forehead back and over until the shoulders are past the heels and then down. If you look closely you'll see that that's what the "touched by the Power" bit. But they add a hard thwack for good measure. Carnival tricks. Bleh.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 26, 2007)

tkdgirl said:


> Ahh...  Never underestimate the powers of Benny Hinn...



Is he offering seminars?


----------



## mrhnau (Feb 26, 2007)

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42920&highlight=hinn

I won't bother repeating post #8 here.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 26, 2007)

I want to be like him


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 26, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42920&highlight=hinn
> 
> I won't bother repeating post #8 there.



I understand your feelings. I am very familiar with who Benny Hinn is and understand what being slain in the spirit is. I don't discount at all those who are genuine in their faith. Unfortunately, I have little respect for most televangelists and no respect for Benny Hinn. I know many, especially in the south, regard him highly. I lived in the Boone area for 10 years and I knew many people that thought Benny Hinn was the best. Personally, I don't think Benny Hinn's motivations are in the right place and believe he is a charlatan. My husband was very close friends with one of his top security people and I could tell some stories, but that would be breaking confidences so I am unable to do that. 

I don't think people are disrespecting the faith of believers, moreso the validity of Benny Hinn.

Repectfully, Pam :asian:


----------



## mrhnau (Feb 26, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> I understand your feelings. I am very familiar with who Benny Hinn is and understand what being slain in the spirit is. I don't discount at all those who are genuine in their faith. Unfortunately, I have little respect for most televangelists and no respect for Benny Hinn. I know many, especially in the south, regard him highly. I lived in the Boone area for 10 years and I knew many people that thought Benny Hinn was the best. Personally, I don't think Benny Hinn's motivations are in the right place and believe he is a charlatan. My husband was very close friends with one of his top security people and I could tell some stories, but that would be breaking confidences so I am unable to do that.
> 
> I don't think people are disrespecting the faith of believers, moreso the validity of Benny Hinn.
> 
> Repectfully, Pam :asian:


I personally have never seen Hinn or been to any of his meetings. I know alot of people that have been. I do believe there are charlatans out there. I grew up just a few miles from Jim Baker's church, so I know ther are alot of liars out there. Does that mean everyone out there is one? I don't think so. Deceipt is nothing new, it was even discussed in the New Testament.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 26, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> I personally have never seen Hinn or been to any of his meetings. I know alot of people that have been. I do believe there are charlatans out there. I grew up just a few miles from Jim Baker's church, so I know ther are alot of liars out there. Does that mean everyone out there is one? I don't think so. Deceipt is nothing new, it was even discussed in the New Testament.



You're right about that.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Feb 26, 2007)

In my stint in the church, I met a man who had made hundreds of millions of dollars as a travelling evangelist, yet lived in a simple one-story tract house in San Bernardino. I asked him why he didn't have a nicer place, considering his ministerial income. He looked at me completely baffled, like I just asked where the alien hoopa-joop coming out if his butt had comer from. He didn't have it in his home or bank -- COULDN'T have it in his home or bank -- becase it was money that came in for doing God's work, and had to go back out to do God's work...he had donated all but the travelling and tent expenses to charities for feeding the poor, and for (get this people) support of schools and school supplies for poor districts of African and Islamic nations, so they could have the benefit of an education...NOT a "christian" education, just an education...whoever was already out there teaching and needed supplies and support, got it. And he made the donations anonymously, following the idea of not letting the right hand know what the left hand is doing. Side Note: This was in the early-mid eighties, when this was simply an act of kindness and charity, and not subversive plotting to train terrorists at secret camps.

In contrast, if you opt to walk down the beach not far from the Ritz Carlton in south Orange County, you will pass an extravagent, richly decorated, and conspicuously opulent home along the water. Take a mental tally of the land prices in that area, then another tally of building expenses, then property tax, etc...that's Hinn's place.

I can do without him.


----------



## Carol (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, being a religious person myself I can understand that many people take sport in bashing people of faith and making fun of people simply because the Believe is not something that I am personally in to.

However, in my faith...medidtation upon God is something that is supposed to be a daily practice, and many practitioners (including myself) have experienced deep levels of meditation that have resulted in some experiences that have included loss of motor control.

And...there have also been stories where this loss of motor control has resulted in an middle-aged man's hands have ended up on a teenage girl's body.  And this is where I find the clip to be funny because IMO it lampoons the more outragious/indulgent side of the practice and was less of the Christian faith itself...and because the clip was done in such a way that any religious imagery (crucifix, Madonna, backdrop of a church) wasn't present.

My opinion and $2.50 will getcha a coffee at Dunkins.

Now let the bodies hit the floor...


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 26, 2007)

This is funny, and yet disturbing.

This guy lives in a 10 million dollar home, paid for tax free by his church, along with a expense account that would make most CEO's of major corporations jeaulos. 

He's deceptive, and deserves to be made fun of.

But those people hitting the floor under his suggestion are there because they really are sick, some of them dieing.  And they really believe he can use God's power to cure them.  Some of whom may even pass up real medicine because Benny is going to get God to save them.

One thing I'll say about the martial arts frauds that do this sort of thing, at least they are taking advantage of the sick and dieing, just the stupid.  Benny's followers have there vision clouded enough, to have someone pushing it farther and selling them on a magical cure (if they donate enough to the church) is about the lowest on the list of scum IMO.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 26, 2007)

That is truly one of the saddest and most disturbing things I have ever seen a video for.  Wonder what he will tell St. Peter at the Pearly Gates?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 26, 2007)

After seeing that, and I will admit I have seen it before, I was thinking (which is always a dangerous thing) is it still a no touch knock out if I where to say hit him with a white wax staff. I mean I did not really touch him, the staff did.  

This is absolutely a pathetic display by the way, having people fake a knockout in the name of religion...oh wait...not religion...televangelism.


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 26, 2007)

They're not faking it, they really believe it.  There belief makes it happen, same as stage hypnotists and Martial arts no touch KO guys.

Of course the religious ones have another out, if it doesn't work on someone it is not because there technique is flawed, but because there belief isn't strong enough.  So failing to get KOed is not a sign of nerves out of alignment or wiggling toes preventing the chi from doing its thing, but a sign that your belief in God's power is not strong enough for you to be saved.

So I'm sure everyone of them really believes they where blasted by the power of God.


----------



## Carol (Feb 26, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> They're not faking it, they really believe it. There belief makes it happen, same as stage hypnotists and Martial arts no touch KO guys.
> 
> Of course the religious ones have another out, if it doesn't work on someone it is not because there technique is flawed, but because there belief isn't strong enough. So failing to get KOed is not a sign of nerves out of alignment or wiggling toes preventing the chi from doing its thing, but a sign that your belief in God's power is not strong enough for you to be saved.
> 
> So I'm sure everyone of them really believes they where blasted by the power of God.


 
Yep. And they do what they believe they have to do.  Even the wiki article on "Slain in the Spirit" notes that the people usually fall *backwards* and this is something that happens during public demonstrations.

If a person truly loses consciousness while standing up, the person falls *forwards.*


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, falling backwards like that unconsious should result in a good many cracked skulls.  Oddly enough though the people that don't have someone right there to catch them fall a little different though, and don't land on there head.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 26, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Yep. And they do what they believe they have to do.  Even the wiki article on "Slain in the Spirit" notes that the people usually fall *backwards* and this is something that happens during public demonstrations.
> 
> If a person truly loses consciousness while standing up, the person falls *forwards.*



HEY!  I knew that!

I learned it on M*A*S*H when Klinger was faking fainting spells to try and get out of the army...:lfao:  That Klinger..he funny...he would try anything.


----------



## mrhnau (Feb 26, 2007)

I'll see if I can cover some of the highlights...



Lisa said:


> That is truly one of the saddest and most disturbing things I have ever seen a video for.  Wonder what he will tell St. Peter at the Pearly Gates?



I could easily make a video of many things... I could compile a video of any given fighter being hit and beat up in the ring. Toss in some appropriate music, and you can make Mike Tyson in his prime look pathetic. Even he got hit...  You could do this with anyone/anything if you want...

If you consider what he is doing sans the music/video as disturbing, thats your right, but the video is made to give you that impression. That being said, I can't speak that much about Hinn. I've not been to any of his meetings or watched him on TV. Unless I can see something that is directly anti-Bible, I'm not going to condemn him. That's God's department, not mine. Bottom line... are people coming to God? Are people really being healed? His works will be judged, but not by me. As a Christian, thats not my duty.


			
				Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> In my stint in the church, I met a man who had made hundreds of millions of dollars as a travelling evangelist, yet lived in a simple one-story tract house in San Bernardino. I asked him why he didn't have a nicer place, considering his ministerial income. He looked at me completely baffled, like I just asked where the alien hoopa-joop coming out if his butt had comer from. He didn't have it in his home or bank -- COULDN'T have it in his home or bank -- becase it was money that came in for doing God's work, and had to go back out to do God's work...he had donated all but the travelling and tent expenses to charities for feeding the poor, and for (get this people) support of schools and school supplies for poor districts of African and Islamic nations, so they could have the benefit of an education...NOT a "christian" education, just an education...whoever was already out there teaching and needed supplies and support, got it. And he made the donations anonymously, following the idea of not letting the right hand know what the left hand is doing. Side Note: This was in the early-mid eighties, when this was simply an act of kindness and charity, and not subversive plotting to train terrorists at secret camps.


This, in my humble opinion, is what a Christian is about. However, these guys don't get on the news, they don't get on TV or Youtube. They are not as "entertaining" for those that want to speak bad about the church. On to the preachers that steal money, do things you don't like, etc.. All the time, for every bad guy, there are many who simply go about their lives serving God, and you will likely never hear about them. Most of them won't even be behind a pulpit.



			
				Andrew Green said:
			
		

> They're not faking it, they really believe it. There belief makes it happen, same as stage hypnotists and Martial arts no touch KO guys.
> 
> Of course the religious ones have another out, if it doesn't work on someone it is not because there technique is flawed, but because there belief isn't strong enough. So failing to get KOed is not a sign of nerves out of alignment or wiggling toes preventing the chi from doing its thing, but a sign that your belief in God's power is not strong enough for you to be saved.
> 
> So I'm sure everyone of them really believes they where blasted by the power of God.


I'm not interested in convincing you of anything. I honestly don't even expect you to even remotely understand some things. Writing more words won't convince you, if you are lacking one thing:



			
				1 Cor 2:11-14 said:
			
		

> For who among men knows the thoughts of a man except the man's spirit within him? In the same way no one knows the thoughts of God except the Spirit of God. We have not received the spirit of the world but the Spirit who is from God, that we may understand what God has freely given us. This is what we speak, not in words taught us by human wisdom but in words taught by the Spirit, expressing spiritual truths in spiritual words._T__he man without the Spirit does not accept the things that come from the Spirit of God, for they are foolishness to him, and he cannot understand them, because they are spiritually discerned._


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 26, 2007)

A investigation into him, and his church:

[yt]W4t9APdSG30[/yt]

If there is a God, and he wants to heal people, he could do it without a high spending materialistic preacher in a sold out arena collecting hundreds of thousands in donations per night.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Feb 26, 2007)

Unfortunately, I also worked with the TBN crowd for a spell during my wide-eyed youth. There is a large cadre of televangalists who need some serious enemas. 

There was a guy named Kennith Hagan, and another fellow named Kenneth Copeland, who at the time were almost singly responsible for creating a zeitgeist in the fundamentalist church that would cause the body of the church to support their claims of divine rights to cash. It was nick-named "name it and claim it", and reversed the servant role with the divine. Scripture was perversed to say, "If you can think of a thing you want, claim it in the name of Christ, and the universe is compelled to owe it to you. This means you all have the right, through faith, to all the wealth and riches you have the faith to manifest in Jesus' name." 

If you couldn't manifest ridiculous personal wealth, you simply had to go to work on your relationship with god, so you could have stronger faith. If you had great wealth, it was simply a sign of good faith. So...who was anyone to question the fortunes/faith of men who had dedicated their lives to being Gods evangelists?

It was a cozy way of silencing critics within the church, and providing a cause to say "you just don't know, because you aren't one of us" to people outside the church.

After turning the community upside down and creating divisiveness within several large congregations, some people started asking, "well..wait a minute...who's serving who?" And, "Isn't this merely a form of ritualized witchcraft, with our new magic words being, "in Jesus' name"?

Some councils of elders ejected their pastors for not embracing the new wealth-oriented faith, while others ejected their pastors for not returning to grass roots...for not rejecting the new christian witchcraft, enslaving the spirit of god to do the will of the professing believer.

The NBC clip shows a gal insisting it's OK for pastors to live high on the hog...convenient, since she is one. I haven't sat in a church with these sillies for over 20 years, and can tell I ain't missing anything. The people who beheaded Marie Antoinette for her largesse had the right idea; too bad they aren't here to get the modern day Anoinettes. What we need now is a good inquisition...or religious enema.

Religion and spirituality are not the same thing. How large was the estate that the Nazarene owned? Didn't Siddhartha Gautama live out his last days with a beggars bowl? How massive was the personal wealth of Ghandi? And why does Hinn wear mandarin collars?

End of annoyed rant,

Dave


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey...just for fun  :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZReCXXlphU&NR


----------



## grydth (Feb 27, 2007)

This looks like the scene in our house on weekends when we announce chores to be done..... 4 children suddenly felled without being touched.... appeals and prayers to the deity..... claims of oppression and affliction.


----------



## searcher (Feb 27, 2007)

Benny Hinn......if there is one guy I would love to see stoned to death, it is him.   He is one of the biggest scam artists that have ever walked the earth and he is a disgrace.    He is not, was not, or ever will be a Christian.   He is a pathetic excuse for an evangelist and he sickens me.


----------



## Cirdan (Feb 28, 2007)

Once again I got to wonder if stupidity really is the most powerful force in the universe. _Why _are all those people listening to this low life rotten worthless stinking poor excuse for a dingo`s droppings scumbag??


----------



## Drac (Feb 28, 2007)

tellner said:


> I'm more impressed by the power of Benny Hill
> .


 

YES, him and his "Hill's Angels" what an awesome combination...


----------



## IWishToLearn (Apr 16, 2007)

I hit the floor too - laughing.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 16, 2007)

*Circdan*'s point is a good one I fear.  

"Stupidity" does seem to have an elemental power.  It's a bit like gravity in that, just as gravity increases with mass, so intelligence is inversely proportional to the size of the crowd.

Another elemental force, that may be related (and certainly provides energy for stupidity to grow) is bureaucracy and paperwork ... the latter of which I now have to reluctantly return too .


----------



## LawDog (Apr 16, 2007)

I like Cirdans post, direct and very visual.
:soapbox:


----------



## Cirdan (Apr 16, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> "Stupidity" does seem to have an elemental power. It's a bit like gravity in that, just as gravity increases with mass, so intelligence is inversely proportional to the size of the crowd.


 
Yep, and once the mass of stupidity reaches a critical level it implodes into point singularity stupidity, drawing in and devouring all common sense nearby and offering no escape!


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 16, 2007)

This is mind control folks.  The power of suggestion has these people completely in the thrall of this man.  He is a modern day Mesmer, except that this stuff is being turned to more sinister ends...


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 16, 2007)

As a Slayer fan, I found this appropriate...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2tsDLzOaVM&NR=1


----------



## donald (Apr 17, 2007)

In response to all the bashers of Mr.Hinn, and televangelist in general. Not being that familar with Mr.Hinn's ministry. I really can't comment on him, but on televangelist in general I can comment.  Some of them don't strike me as, shall we say, "sincere", that does'nt mean all of them are'nt. That kind of thinking is downright wrong. That kind of thinking teaches. That all Italians are La Cosa Nostra, all Chinese are Tong, all Southerners are Klan,etc.,etc.,etc.. The Holy Bible teaches us how to handle these types of situations. For instance if you have a mind to. Just check out Matthew Ch.18 verses 1 through 35. I guess it just boils down to. Where your faith is, and where its taking you. Are you a follower of Jesus Christ, or of Mr./Ms.????? . If your f-a-i-t-h is in a minister, and not The Mininster. You're setting yourself up for some major hurt. Anyone remember Jimmy Swaggert? I believe that situation resulted in alot of truly heart felt pain. Not because GOD abandoned anyone, but because their faith had been misdirected. Whether Mr.Swaggert(or Mr./Ms.????) set himself up in Christ place. Is'nt really the problem, but do we allow these teachers to take the place of Christ in our faith? I believe what The Lord Jesus gave Paul to say in 1stCorinthians ch.3 speaks volumes regarding this topic. I hope this was a help to someone? Peace...
1stJohn1:9


----------

